# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pyetje dhe pergjigje!

## IslamInfo

Selam alejkum vellezer te ndershem, thash te hapim nje teme te vecante per pyetje dhe pergjigje ne menyre qe cdokush qe ka ndonje pyetje apo i intereson dicka rreth islamit te kete mundesi ta parashtroj ate ne kete vend. 

I lus forumistet e nderuar qe te parashtrojn pyetje te sinqerta, pa tallje dhe provokime, sepse ne te kunderten do te injorohen dhe postimet do t'u fshihen nga Moderatoret e nderuar. 

Nuk ka problem nese dikush ka lexuar ndonje pergjigje dhe i ka lene pershtypje ta sjell te gatshme ketu. 

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## EuroStar1

Fene Islame nuk e njohin asnje nga paraardhsit e saje, as te krishtreret dhe sidomos Hebrenjet si te paret ne prirjen e feve.

Nderkohe qe Islami njeh fene e krishtere dhe Jezusin + Judaizmin ( dhijat e vjeter dhe e re )

Si shpjegohet qe Islami njeh Jezusin nderkohe qe ata ( Hebrejt ) nuk e njohin ?

Pershendetje

----------


## IslamInfo

> Fene Islame nuk e njohin asnje nga paraardhsit e saje, as te krishtreret dhe sidomos Hebrenjet si te paret ne prirjen e feve.


Nuk eshte e sakte te thuhet se fene islame nuk e njohin asnje nga paraardhesit e saj, sepse shume prej tyre e kane pranuar islamin. 

Shume prej mesimeve qe ata i kane ne fene e tyre jane te ngjashme me mesimet qe i ka feja islame. Sepse te gjithe profetet e kane pasur predikimin e njejte, kurse pastaj popujt e tyre kane devijuar pas tyre. 

Mirepo ajo qe mund te themi eshte se: Mosnjohja e tyre nuk eshte valide, sepse ata nuk i kane ruajtur librat e tyre origjinale, andaj ato s'jane argument per pohim dhe mohim te dickaje. 

Sikur ata t'i kishin ruajtur librat e tyre ashtu sic i jane zbritur profeteve te tyre, pa ndonje ndryshim, ne gjuhen origjinale, ne nje verzion te vetem, ateher do te mund te argumentoheshin me ato libra per pohim apo mohim. 

Perderisa librat e tyre skane asnje vlere argumentimi, ateher mohimi i tyre eshte thjeshte kryeneqesi dhe mendjemadhesi, kur t'ia shtojm kesaj edhe faktin se shume prej tyre e kane pranuar profetesine e Muhamedit a.s. qe nga koherat e para e deri me sot, ateher mohimi i tyre eshte totalisht i pavlere. 




> Nderkohe qe Islami njeh fene e krishtere dhe Jezusin + Judaizmin ( dhijat e vjeter dhe e re )


Gabim eshte te thuhet se Islami njeh krishterimin dhe Judaizmin. 

Islami njeh profetin Isa, si profet jo si bir te Zotit, dhe njeh profetin Musa, si profet. Mirepo nuk njeh besimet e sodit qe i kane krishteret lidhur me Isaun dhe besimet qe kane hebrejt. 

Pra, Islami thote se ai eshte i vetmi religjion i ruajtur AUTENTIK, qe perfaqeson beismin e te gjithe profeteve, kurse krishterizmi dhe judaizmi jane devijim nga rruga e profetit Isa dhe Musa. 

Pra, Islami nuk i njeh besimet e krishtereve dhe hebrejeve. 





> Si shpjegohet qe Islami njeh Jezusin nderkohe qe ata ( Hebrejt ) nuk e njohin ? Pershendetje


Islami njeh te gjithe profetet, ne krye me profetin e fundit Muhamedin a.s., i cili ishte derguar nga Zoti pas devijimit te popujve tjere nga rruga e profeteve qe ishin para tij. Ai eshte profeti i fundit, andaj Zoti e garantoi se do ta rruaj librin e Tij ashtu sic iu zbrit atij ne origjinal, sepse pas tij me sdo te kete profet. 

Pra, Islami eshte besimi i te gjithe profeteve nga i pari deri tek i fundit, kurse besimet tjera jane devijime nga mesimet profetike dhe ne to ka nderhyre dora njerezore, disa kane devijuar me pak e disa me shume. 

Ata qe e mohojn Isaun skane asnje argument per kete dhe ata qe e mohojn Muhamedin a.s. skane asnje argument per kete, madje vet ne Bibel thuhet se Isau i ka pergezuar per nje profet tjeter qe do te vij pas tij, sic ceket qarte edhe emri i tij ne Ungjillin e Bernabes.

----------


## EuroStar1

Ok ti e din me mire kete pune

----------


## IslamInfo

Ok, te faleminderit per mirekuptim!

----------


## EuroStar1

A mund te ma shpjegosh kete ajet IslamInfo se ku eshte argumenti ketu me anijet qe i nderton njeriu dhe i mban deti ?

Faleminderit




> 42:32.	Dhe nga argumentet (që dokumentojnë fuqinë) e Tij, janë anijet lundruese nëpër det si të ishin kodra.

----------


## IslamInfo

> A mund te ma shpjegosh kete ajet IslamInfo se ku eshte argumenti ketu me anijet qe i nderton njeriu dhe i mban deti ?
> 
> Faleminderit



Eurostar: Argumenti eshte ne dy menyra:

1. Se ai qe e mesoi njeriun te ndertonte Anije eshte Zoti, pra sipas besimit fetar islam, pa marre parasysh se a pajtohesh me kete apo jo. 

2. Se Zoti ashtu i beri ligjet e natyres ne ate forme qe anija me ate forme te mund te qendroj dhe lundroj mbi dete e te mos fundoset. Pra, sipas besimit tone keto ligje te natyres te cilat ne i mesojm dhe i shfrytezojm jane te vendosura nga Zoti. 

Pra ne keto dy aspekte. Kalofsh mire.

----------


## EuroStar1

IslamInfo , mos ma mer per keq, me mire meru me ndonje pune tjeter se kjo qenka e pa mundur per ty.

Ne pyetjen e pare ta lash ashtu se mendova qe jo te gjitha pyetjeve mund ti pergjeshe, por kur ti pergjigjesh pa asnje lloj kuptimi ne menyre te padiskutueshme pa asnje lloj kuptimi, mendova qe te bej nder sa je ne kohe dhe te heqesh dore nga Infot Islame.

Mendoj qe ka te tjere qe mund te japin pergjigje me konkrete dhe te bazuara mbi hadithe apo mendime te 4 Imameve. Te kam bere dy pyetje qe ua di pergjigjen direkt nga methhebi Hanefi dhe ti je totalisht jashte binarve

Edhe nje here mos ma mer per ofendim se e kam shume sinqerisht

----------


## IslamInfo

Hahahaha. Eurostar, thanks, po keto jane ceshtje qe s'ka divergjenca ne medhhebet, jane ceshtje besimi!!!!

Nejse, me informo se si jane pergjigjet e sakta sipas medhhebit hanefi  :perqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Hahahaha. Eurostar, thanks, po keto jane ceshtje qe s'ka divergjenca ne medhhebet, jane ceshtje besimi!!!!
> 
> Nejse, me informo se si jane pergjigjet e sakta sipas medhhebit hanefi


Deshiron qe une te informoj se si jan pergjigjet e sakta ? Po une nuk te thash qe ti ke dhen pergjigje te gabuara.... Une te thash qe nuk je apsolutisht rrotull atyre qe une te kam pyetur. prandaj nuk vlejne si pergjigje, por si padituri. Nuk mund ti konfrontosh pergjigjet e methhebit me " pergjigjet " e tua nese ti i quan pergjigje

----------


## IslamInfo

> Deshiron qe une te informoj se si jan pergjigjet e sakta ? Po une nuk te thash qe ti ke dhen pergjigje te gabuara.... Une te thash qe nuk je apsolutisht rrotull atyre qe une te kam pyetur. prandaj nuk vlejne si pergjigje, por si padituri. Nuk mund ti konfrontosh pergjigjet e methhebit me " pergjigjet " e tua nese ti i quan pergjigje


Nuk me the se s'kam dhene pergjigje te gabuar, po me the se s'jam rrotull pyetjeve tuaja?? Hmmm. Shume e logjikshme. Me fal, sinqerisht!

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Nuk me the se s'kam dhene pergjigje te gabuar, po me the se s'jam rrotull pyetjeve tuaja?? Hmmm. Shume e logjikshme. Me fal, sinqerisht!


a mund ta dime kush je ti qe ke marre persiper te japesh pergjigje mbi pyetjet e besimtareve muslimane..cfare kompetencash ke ne kete drejtim..po pyes thjesht per informim e jo per ofendin..

dikur ju kam kerkuar moderatoreve te hapin nje teme te tille por duke qene se moderatoret jane axhami ne fushen fetare i fshijne shkrimet e atyre qe nuk mendojne si ata..mire bere qe e hape ti...

nje pyetje kisha une..cilat jane gradat edhe shkencore edhe honorifike qe jepen ne fushen fetare islame dhe kush institucion i jep keto grada...

----------


## EuroStar1

Arroganca ne Islam eshte e ndaluar.

Si shpjegohet qe te gjitha hytbet qe kam degjuar me imamet e rinje te largojne deshiren jo vetem te mos degjosh ato tek mbajne fjalime, po te largojne deshiren te kalosh edhe afer xhamive.

Krejt ndryshe eshte kur degjon se si flasin dhe ligjerojne plot modesti dhe ciltersi imamet e vjeter ne pervoje. Nuk po ua permend emrat per mos ti bere publicitet. Eshte vertet e cuditshme se si ka xhemat qe i degjon ata imame qe me shprehjet e tyre ne fytyre apo me levizje te pshtjerosin ushqimin ne stomak. Per mos te folur per zerin e tyre gjith arrogance sikur te ishin ndermjetesit apo gjyqtaret e Zoti-t me vulen e tije

Turp te kene

----------


## IslamInfo

> a mund ta dime kush je ti qe ke marre persiper te japesh pergjigje mbi pyetjet e besimtareve muslimane..cfare kompetencash ke ne kete drejtim..po pyes thjesht per informim e jo per ofendin..
> 
> dikur ju kam kerkuar moderatoreve te hapin nje teme te tille por duke qene se moderatoret jane axhami ne fushen fetare i fshijne shkrimet e atyre qe nuk mendojne si ata..mire bere qe e hape ti...
> 
> nje pyetje kisha une..cilat jane gradat edhe shkencore edhe honorifike qe jepen ne fushen fetare islame dhe kush institucion i jep keto grada...



O Malsor! Une kam studijuar islamin dhe nuk them se une i kam marr te gjitha persiper, po pyetjet jane bere, behen dhe do te behen, keshtuqe une thash te jete nje teme e vecante e te tubohen aty.

Shume prej pyetjeve qe i bejn krishteret apo ateistet, edhe nje musliman i thjeshte qe ka dituri rreth fese se tij eshte ne gjendje t'u jep pergjigje te duhur.


Gradat? Me heret dijetaret e medhenj u kane dhene nxenesve te tyre miratim se ata jane te afte per te ligjeruar dhe per t'iu pergjigjur pyetjeve. 

Kurse sot e kemi sistemin e univerziteteve, ku ai qe e studion islamin, e mer diplomen, magjistron, doktoron e keshtu me rradhe.

----------


## IslamInfo

> Arroganca ne Islam eshte e ndaluar.
> 
> Si shpjegohet qe te gjitha hytbet qe kam degjuar me imamet e rinje te largojne deshiren jo vetem te mos degjosh ato tek mbajne fjalime, po te largojne deshiren te kalosh edhe afer xhamive.
> 
> Krejt ndryshe eshte kur degjon se si flasin dhe ligjerojne plot modesti dhe ciltersi imamet e vjeter ne pervoje. Nuk po ua permend emrat per mos ti bere publicitet. Eshte vertet e cuditshme se si ka xhemat qe i degjon ata imame qe me shprehjet e tyre ne fytyre apo me levizje te pshtjerosin ushqimin ne stomak. Per mos te folur per zerin e tyre gjith arrogance sikur te ishin ndermjetesit apo gjyqtaret e Zoti-t me vulen e tije
> 
> Turp te kene



Eurostar, me te vertete je bere i bezdisur, ben pyetje, te pergjigjemi sinqerisht, pastaj mundohesh te na fyesh dhe te na dekualifikosh, kurse tash ke shkruar dicka me te cilen ke per qellim te nxisesh percarje mes hoxhallareve te rinj dhe atyre te vjeter. 

Pa behu i sinqert o njeri dhe nese s'ke dicka te mencur per ta sqaruar, me mire hesht, edhe mos dil nga tema. Kjo qe ke shkruar s'ka te beje asgje me temen, aspak!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Kjo qe ke shkruar s'ka te beje asgje me temen, aspak!


Si ska te bej me teme ? A eshte tema ( Pyetje dhe pergjigje! ) ?

----------


## IslamInfo

> Si ska te bej me teme ? A eshte tema ( Pyetje dhe pergjigje! ) ?



Eurostar: Se pari perfundimi yt se krejt hoxhallaret e rinj jane mendjemdhenj dhe te ashper eshte gabim, poashtu nese e thua te kunderten do te ishte gabim, edhepse shumica e njerezve e thone te kunderten. 

Pastaj s'ke cka pyet dikend tjeter per kete, sepse ky eshte perfundimi yt dhe mendimi yt, ndoshta ai te cilin ti e pyet nuk pajtohet me kete perfundim. 

Ja pergjigja ime per ty: Ky perfundim i yti eshte gabim, mendjemadhesia apo arroganca nuk mund te kufizohen me moshe, nese thua se te rinjte jane keshtu, apo pleqet jane keshtu, te dyjat jane gabim. 

Pastaj, vet pyetja eshte tendencioze dhe ne menyre indirekte nxite percarje ne mesin e imameve me mosh dhe atyre qe jane te rinj. 

Gabim, Eurostar, me vjen keq, mirepo dyshoj ne sinqeritetin tend.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Eurostar: Se pari perfundimi yt se krejt hoxhallaret e rinj jane mendjemdhenj dhe te ashper eshte gabim, poashtu nese e thua te kunderten do te ishte gabim, edhepse shumica e njerezve e thone te kunderten. 
> 
> Pastaj s'ke cka pyet dikend tjeter per kete, sepse ky eshte perfundimi yt dhe mendimi yt, ndoshta ai te cilin ti e pyet nuk pajtohet me kete perfundim. 
> 
> Ja pergjigja ime per ty: Ky perfundim i yti eshte gabim, mendjemadhesia apo arroganca nuk mund te kufizohen me moshe, nese thua se te rinjte jane keshtu, apo pleqet jane keshtu, te dyjat jane gabim. 
> 
> Pastaj, vet pyetja eshte tendencioze dhe ne menyre indirekte nxite percarje ne mesin e imameve me mosh dhe atyre qe jane te rinj. 
> 
> Gabim, Eurostar, me vjen keq, mirepo dyshoj ne sinqeritetin tend.


Gabim eshte te dyshosh ne sinqeritetin tim, pse ? Sepse po te kisha dicka per percarje do kisha sjelle emra. Une u rezorvova ne emra dhe po te duash e kam shum te thjesht te sjell edhe videot qe i kam regjistruar vete me cel, apo video te ligjeratave te hedhura ne You tube.

psh : kam shum respekt per Imamin e nderuar Muselem Mazllemi, si i cilter dhe qe e ofron fene plot embelsi

----------


## IslamInfo

> Gabim eshte te dyshosh ne sinqeritetin tim, pse ? Sepse po te kisha dicka per percarje do kisha sjelle emra. Une u rezorvova ne emra dhe po te duash e kam shum te thjesht te sjell edhe videot qe i kam regjistruar vete me cel, apo video te ligjeratave te hedhura ne You tube.
> 
> psh : kam shum respekt per Imamin e nderuar Muselem Mazllemi, si i cilter dhe qe e ofron fene plot embelsi



Ok Eurostar, mund ta marr me mendje se per ke dhe per cka e ke fjalen, mirepo nuk ben te pergjithesosh, ndoshta ata imam qe kane folur disa gjera nuk i kalojn as gishtat e njeres dore, andaj per raste individuale te futesh te gjithe ne nje thes nuk eshte mire. 

Ne pergjithesi, nuk kemi cka te futemi ne kete teme, edhe ato reakcionet kane ardhur ne shumicen e rasteve per shkak te disa fjaleve ofenduese nga disa prifterinj, sic eshte Don Anton Kcira. 

Pra, per kete ceshtje nuk mund te them me shume.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ok Eurostar, mund ta marr me mendje se per ke dhe per cka e ke fjalen, mirepo nuk ben te pergjithesosh, ndoshta ata imam qe kane folur disa gjera nuk i kalojn as gishtat e njeres dore, andaj per raste individuale te futesh te gjithe ne nje thes nuk eshte mire. 
> 
> Ne pergjithesi, nuk kemi cka te futemi ne kete teme, edhe ato reakcionet kane ardhur ne shumicen e rasteve per shkak te disa fjaleve ofenduese nga disa prifterinj, sic eshte Don Anton Kcira. 
> 
> Pra, per kete ceshtje nuk mund te them me shume.


Jo jo jo IslamInfo nuk po me kupton me duket. Nuk e kam tek fjalet e imameve te rinje qe jane kundra prifterinjeve apo xhesteve e gjerave qe bien ne kundershtim me fen Islame.

Une e kam tek menyra e tyre e te shprehurit plot arrogance sikur ti kishin ata celsat e xhennetit. Gjate ligjerimit te tyre nuk jane aspak tek thojne fjalet qe kan mesuar permendesh, kujtojne qe jane perpara nje tufe bagetishe qe sido qe ta percjellin fjalen e Zoti-t , njerzit do ta pranojne. Fjalen e Zoti-t njerzit do ta pranojne sepse eshte nga Zoti, por arrogancen e tyre dhe mendjemadhesin e te folurit te tyre nuk ka njeri qe e pranon.

Per mua keta jane Hoxhet me te mire

Muselem Mazllemi

Shukri Aliu

Shefqet Krasniqi

Sadulla Bajrami

Te pershendes me kete Ligjerate

----------

